
If we’re serious about changing the world, we need a better kind of economics - clarab
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/oct/30/changing-world-better-economics-honest-humane
======
bawana
We should figure out a way to quantify and exchange tokens that represent our
human virtues- fairness, goodness, and happiness. Maximizing utility and
profit currently only refer to money- the token for concrete things. Although
money is a good approximation for utility in the ‘small’ regime, large amounts
of money do not translate to large amounts of happiness. Perhaps I could write
a neural net that would parse and analyze the input from my iPhone- the data
captured by its sensors -audio, facial expression, facial blood flow (ir) -
could be mapped to a happiness token. But even that is a fail. Just like
systems we tried to make before- karma, kudos,upvoting,rep, etc

------
durnygbur
I would look for and inspiration in developed post-Communist countries where
people are especially dissapointed. The whole 90s they had heard about
privatisation, free market, supply-demand, "everyone is in charge of their own
destiny" cliches - the environment which pushed them out to emigration to
countries like Germany, UK, Sweden, Italy, etc. To the countries where,
surprise!, rich and affluent families and clans hold and rule the whole
economy and where one's social and financial status is defined by the place
and the family one was born in.

~~~
clarab
That is an interesting perspective to add to this article! thanks for sharing.

